# 4" and 6" adapersystem for Flex XC3401VRG



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Any news regarding the 4" and 6" adapersystem for Flex XC3401VRG ?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Supposed to be in inventory starting in January...

Got that from Eric Dunn himself...


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks. Is it an "original" Flex part?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Black Widow said:


> Thanks. Is it an "original" Flex part?


Nope, these are made by Lake Country Manufacturing wiht the blessing from Flex


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Mike Phillips said:


> Nope, these are made by Lake Country Manufacturing wiht the blessing from Flex


In the Autogeek Flex write-up, the original backing plate is said to be capable of handling 6.5" pads.

Why does Lake Country create a 6" backing plate to handle 6.5" pads?

Is there a significant difference (improvement) in using a 6" backing plate versus the original 5.5"?


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Mike

When you say Blessing from Flex, are you referring to Flex USA or Flex Germany?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Keefe said:


> In the Autogeek Flex write-up, the original backing plate is said to be capable of handling 6.5" pads.
> 
> Why does Lake Country create a 6" backing plate to handle 6.5" pads?
> 
> Is there a significant difference (improvement) in using a 6" backing plate versus the original 5.5"?


Generally speaking having more of the buffing pad supported by backing is better for the performance of the pad.



blake_jl said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> When you say Blessing from Flex, are you referring to Flex USA or Flex Germany?
> 
> Thanks


Both. I'm confident that by good friend Bob Eichelberg, the President of Flex North America would always work hand in hand with his counterparts in Germany.

*Siegfried Suby, Bob Eichelberg, Me and Nick in Stuttgart, Germany!*

The below picture was taken on Saturday afternoon in front of the *Mercedes-Benz Museum*, this was the 4th day of our trip and I can't say enough nice things about Suby and Bob as they really gave us the VIP Red Carpet Treatment throughout the entire trip.

_From left to right..._

*Suby, Bob , me and Nick...*









:thumb:


----------

